

Automatically Solving a Sudoku Puzzle Using a Webcam and MATLAB [video] - fanfantm
http://www.mathworks.com/videos/matlab/sudoku.html

======
Newky
This is very nice, Google Goggles for android supports something similar.

When I saw this on my brothers android device it does make for quite a wow
factor!

~~~
robotmachine
The Google app for iPhone also has 'Google Goggles' and it works just as well.
Quite impressive!

------
comex
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdftOloAH9Q>

Nice to get an idea of how exactly it's done.

~~~
przemelek
When I wrote my own Sudoku solver in JavaScript I was curious how backtrack
steps during solving looks, so I made this video ;-)
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsLlD5JT9ik>

Here is my solver <http://www.przemelek.pl/file/sudokuB.html> code inside ;-)

------
MatthewB
The nerdiness is overwhelming and I love every second of it.

